# Funny Website Links



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

"funny" not sick OK 

Heres one to start us off

Funny "Argos" style site
http://producten.hema.nl/

/links


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Love the first one very good

Odd socks, ive plenty of them xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi, what are you doing on Dutch websites??!  I hadn't seen it before!  Brilliant!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will it Blend?
http://www.willitblend.com/

/links

Sue My local radio station were talking about funny websites and mentioned this one


----------

